# ايات عن الصلاة بالالوان بتصميمي



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يناير 2009)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​


----------



## العجايبي (28 يناير 2009)

*جميييييييييييييييييييييلة اوووووووووى يافراشة تصميم جميل اووووى*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

*اااااااااااالله تحفة *​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)

جميلة جداااااااا يا فراشة

شكراااا على التصميمات

سلام المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يناير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييييييلة اوووووووووى يافراشة تصميم جميل اووووى*


 



marmar_maroo قال:


> *اااااااااااالله تحفة *​


 


كليمو قال:


> جميلة جداااااااا يا فراشة
> 
> شكراااا على التصميمات
> 
> سلام المسيح


 ميرسي لمروركم وتشجيعكم الجميل دا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

*روووووعه يا فراشتنا بجد
تعيشى وتمتعينا بتصميماتك التحفه ​*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2009)

_روعة يا فراشة
تسلم ايدك
مشكوره كتييير​_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يناير 2009)

*جميييييييييييييييل جدا يا فروشة 
تسلم ايدك وتعيشى وتصممى ياحيى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يناير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *روووووعه يا فراشتنا بجد​*
> 
> *تعيشى وتمتعينا بتصميماتك التحفه *


 



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعة يا فراشة​_​
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _مشكوره كتييير_​


 



bent el3dra قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييل جدا يا فروشة ​*​
> 
> *تسلم ايدك وتعيشى وتصممى ياحيى*​



ربنا يخليكم ليا

ميرسي لردودكم الحلوة دي :Love_Letter_Open: ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يناير 2009)

جمال جدا جدا يا فراشه 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك الجميله ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

*رووعه جدا يا فروشه


تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا جدا يا فراشه ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك الجميله


 



mikel coco قال:


> *رووعه جدا يا فروشه​*​​
> 
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي*​




ميرسي كتير كوكو و مايكل  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يناير 2009)

*حلوووووووين جدا *
*تسلم ايدك يا قمرتنا *
*تعيشي وتعملي*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا ميرو حبيبتي ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 يناير 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يا قمر التصميمات تجنن*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا كوكي يا سكرة​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2009)

مش هقوليك تسلم ايديك هقوليك يسلم ايدك يا احلى فراشة منورة اللى احلى من التصميم الكلامات ربنا يعوضيك


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 فبراير 2009)

*رووووووووووووووعة 
جمال جدا جدا
لازم بعد ماترجعي بالسلامة
تعلميني الحاجات الجامدة دي​*


----------



## vetaa (5 فبراير 2009)

*حلوووووووووين*
*وياريت تانى بقى
*
*ميرسى يا فوشى
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 مارس 2009)

ميرسي ليكم كلكم نورتوا الموضوع ​


----------



## cross of jesus (29 مارس 2009)

جميله جدا يافراشه

تسلم ايداكى

والر يحفظك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2009)

الله يسلمك ميرسي حبيبتي​


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 يونيو 2009)

*فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشه

تسلم ايدك ,والرب يبارك عمل يديكى ويبارك خدمتك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي كتير مسعد ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يونيو 2009)

وكالعاده تتالق ملكة التصميات


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*حلوووين كتيير
بجد انتى رائعة
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## totty (19 يونيو 2009)

*همووووووووت واتعلم الحاجات دى

هنبتدى الدرس امتى بقى

حلوين اوووى ميرسى يا فراشه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2009)

*ايه الحلاوة دي 
تسلم ايديك يا فراشتنا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> وكالعاده تتالق ملكة التصميات


 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *حلوووين كتيير​*
> _*بجد انتى رائعة*_
> _*تسلم ايديكى*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_


 



totty قال:


> *همووووووووت واتعلم الحاجات دى*
> 
> *هنبتدى الدرس امتى بقى*​
> *حلوين اوووى ميرسى يا فراشه*​


 



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه الحلاوة دي​
> 
> تسلم ايديك يا فراشتنا​*​



ميرسي كتير على مروركم الحلو دا 

نورتوني :Love_Letter_Open: ​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)

*روووووعه يا فراشتنا الجميلة
تعيشى وتمتعينا بتصميماتك الجميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي حبيبة قلبي هابي ​


----------



## bahaa_06 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الصلاه هى عزاء القلوب الحيرانه
الصلاه هى شفاء لكل جروح النفوس التعبانه
الصلاه هى كنز لكل نفس بالمسيح هيمانه
الصلاه هى الراحه والضمان لكل نفس تعبانة 
+++++++++++++++++++++++
تصميات رائعه جدا جدا جدا 
الله يبارك عمل ايديك​


----------



## ارووجة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

حلوووين كتير
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*تصميمات رائعة شكرااااااااااا فراشة الرب يبارك تعبك *


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

روووعه جدا جدا

شكرا للمجهود الرائع

الرب يبارككم​


----------

